# Tasten funktionieren nicht mehr alle



## SLi-Force (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

seitdem ich gestern mein HP Notebook (HP Compaq 6715s) neu aufgesetzt habe, funktionieren nicht mehr alle Tasten.
(Pfeiltasten "links" und "rechts", "entf" und die Taste links neben "löschen".

Die Tastatur hatte ich abgemacht, da sich am darunter befindlichem Lüfter eine Menge Staub angesammelt hatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tasten funktionieren unter Widows (XP) genauso wenig wie im BIOS
Von meiner G15 die Tasten, funktionieren.


Also, was ist da los?


PS: Ja, den Stecker von der Tastatur hab ich wieder richtig drauf gemacht.


----------



## Superwip (17. Juni 2010)

Hm... falls du das nicht onehin schon gemacht hast würde ich versuchen die Tastatur nochmal abzunehmen und wieder zu montieren, soetwas wirkt oft Wunder, auch wenn man keinen offensichtlichen Fehler erkennen kann ^^


----------



## SLi-Force (17. Juni 2010)

Richtig erkannt.... hab ich leider schon gemacht 

Ich denke nicht dass ich das Flachbandkabel geschrottet habe. Wenn doch, dann sollten doch mehr als nur diese vier Tasten nicht mehr funktionieren, oder?
So viele Kontakte hat das Teil ja nicht.


----------



## SLi-Force (17. Juni 2010)

Also, ich hab jetzt grad nochmal ein Test gemacht,
folgende Tasten funktionieren nicht mehr:

f9
entf
bild auf
taste links neben "löschen"
Pfeil "links" und "rechts"

Leute, das ist wirklich sehr nerfig.....

Ist daraus irgendein "muster" zu erkenen, woran es evtl liegen könnte?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du Pech hast, hast Du eine der Leiterbahnen der Tastatur beim Aus/Einbau kaputtgemacht, so dass der Tastendruck einfach nicht mehr übers kabel ankommt...

Aber teste doch mal im BIOS - da braucht man ja idR auch Pfeil links + rechts. Wenn DAS geht, hast Du nur ein Softwareproblem ^^


----------



## SLi-Force (17. Juni 2010)

SLi-Force schrieb:


> Die Tasten funktionieren unter Widows (XP) *genauso wenig wie im BIOS*
> Von meiner G15 die Tasten, funktionieren.




Mit anderen Worten...... scheice

Aber wenn ich's mir recht überlege....
So viele Leiterbahnen sind das ja garnicht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde die mal gleich genauer unter die Lupe nehmen...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2010)

Das muss ja nicht am Kabel oder an den Leiterbahnen nahe des Anschlusses sein - in der Platine des Tastatur sind ja auch viele kleine Leiterbahnen usw...


----------



## SLi-Force (17. Juni 2010)

Ja gut, das stimmt.....

Was mir grad noch einfällt...
Vor ca. 1,5 Jahren wurde mir netterweise mal Kaffee über die Tastatur gekippt, Tasten alle abgeklipst, alles ganz leicht feucht gereinigt, und ein paar Tage trocknen lassen.
Seit dem klemmt das "U" ein bißchen.

Wäre also sowieso Zeit für eine neue... 


Ich danke Euch für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß,
Chris


Edith sagt dass hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Kabekl sind...
Bei genauem hinsehen erkennt man ein paar "Beulen" und "Knicke"
Auf dem ersten Bild, da kommen diese Druckstellen vom Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## SLi-Force (18. Juni 2010)

Eine Frage hab ich noch..... 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Helligkeit vom Display zu verringern?
Normalerweise geht das bei mir mit "fn"+"f9", aber grade f8 geht ja nicht..... 

Mit der Bildschirmatstatur oder der G15 gehts nicht...

Gibt es da ein Programm oder so?


----------

